# Sunline super pe green 300yd 8lb but where from?



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi all I'm having trouble finding a place that stocks 300yds of 8lb sunline super pe. Everyone seems just to stock the heavier stuff (20lb am above).

If all else fails I'll just get power pro off eBay from the states.

Cheers Munro.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Nerang used to stock it.


----------



## munro91 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'll have to have another look maybe I was having a blokes look last time haha. Thanks mic.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

A quick google found this

http://www.anglerswarehouse.com.au/prod ... _pe_08_823

I've got Super pe on a rod and it's lasted and performed well except for a small amount of wind knots. But I find my self spooling up with power pro most of the time nowadays. I just seem to get less wind knot with it. But either line is a fine choice.

Quick edit, I've never shopped with the above company, so don't know what their service is like.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

I gave up on the Super PE green braid a while ago. Now using Paulus's Tasline, finer, knots better, very limp and does not tangle anything like the green Super PE does.
Google search will take you to the only outlet for the line, it is very well priced too.


----------

